# Handheld Computers



## Marrow Man (Sep 23, 2008)

Does anyone own a handheld (or pocket) computer. The sort of thing I'm thinking of is the size of a PDA (and has PDA capabilities). I know someone with a Nokia variety. I would like it to have wifi capability and be able to at least edit Word documents on the go.

Any suggestions, recommendations, cautions, etc.?


----------



## jfschultz (Sep 23, 2008)

Marrow Man said:


> Does anyone own a handheld (or pocket) computer. The sort of thing I'm thinking of is the size of a PDA (and has PDA capabilities). I know someone with a Nokia variety. I would like it to have wifi capability and be able to at least edit Word documents on the go.
> 
> Any suggestions, recommendations, cautions, etc.?



Until you got to the last bit, I would say an iPhone or iPod Touch (the only major difference is whether it is a phone or not). There are several applications that will allow downloading and viewing MS Word documents. It may be just a matter of time to have an application that will provide editing capability.


----------



## Marrow Man (Sep 23, 2008)

jfschultz said:


> Until you got to the last bit, I would say an iPhone or iPod Touch (the only major difference is whether it is a phone or not). There are several applications that will allow downloading and viewing MS Word documents. It may be just a matter of time to have an application that will provide editing capability.



Actually, the ability to simply read Word documents on the go would be an advantage. And as long as it had some sort of word processing capability (even something like MS's Notepad), that would probably be sufficient. But I would like to be able to check email and work on my sermon on the go without having to always haul around the laptop. Also, I don't want to have to purchase something like an Iphone as I don't want to have to pay for a data plan with a cell phone company (besides we just switched _to_ Verizon _from_ ATT). The gadget I'm looking for would simply be able to access wifi hotspots.


----------



## Nebrexan (Sep 23, 2008)

I've used a Palm PDA for the last six years and love it, and with Documents To Go it can edit and create Word, Excel, and PowerPoint files.


----------



## Marrow Man (Sep 23, 2008)

Nebrexan said:


> I've used a Palm PDA for the last six years and love it, and with Documents To Go it can edit and create Word, Excel, and PowerPoint files.



It looks like I'd have to buy the TX ($300) and at least the $30 version of Docs to Go ($50 if I want to be able to view PDFs).


----------



## lnoles68 (Sep 23, 2008)

I have used an HP IPaq and a Dell Axim running Windows Mobile. With each of them I had several bbile study applications installed with a number of resources included. For the older IPaq I had to install a "notepad" type program for taking notes. All of the programs I use come at little or no cost. Currently, I use a Samsung BlackJack as a cell phone, but I did not pay the data plan charge. I know that Verizon has several Windows Mobile PDA/Phone models, maybe you can get a refurbished one for a reasonable cost. If you would like to know more about the applications I use, let me know.

Lewis Noles


----------



## gene_mingo (Sep 23, 2008)

I have been looking at these.

ASUS | Eee PC

The new one has a 10" screen, but the older ones have a 7" screen. You can find the smaller versions on ebay for a reduced price now.


----------



## Nebrexan (Sep 23, 2008)

Marrow Man said:


> It looks like I'd have to buy the TX ($300) and at least the $30 version of Docs to Go ($50 if I want to be able to view PDFs).


Plus all the Bible software you may not be able to resist.


----------



## Marrow Man (Sep 23, 2008)

Here is the device that my friend has (or he has a similar version). It's the Nokia Internet Tablet. It does not appear to have word processing capability. Anyone have any experience with this one?


----------

